# [Solved] Problem with internet speed in Gentoo+Gnome

## Open-Source

Hi.

I have gentoo 'amd64' and gnome desktop and dsl modem with pppoe setting wich set on modem.

But I have low internet speed in web surfing or download in portage.

Even for open google, response time is long.

I can open gentoo home, But i can not open gentoo forum.

I dont have any problem in windows and web surfing and download in windows is good.

I disable 'net.eth0' and install 'networkmanager', But i have still some problem.

I disable 'IPv6' modules In Kernel, But i have still some problem.

I use 'epiphany' , 'chromium' ,'firefox' for web surfing , But i have still some problem.

I create this post from windows.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

(  :Shocked:  I have 'Archlinux+Gnome' on my system and have some porblem with that   :Sad:  )

plz help me.   :Sad: Last edited by Open-Source on Sat Feb 26, 2011 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

What kind of modem do you have? How is it connected to your computer. Did you try, ping command? What abou DNS? And many many more... :Smile: 

----------

## Open-Source

 *honp wrote:*   

> What kind of modem do you have? How is it connected to your computer. Did you try, ping command? What abou DNS? And many many more...

 

My Modem Is 'tp-link: TD-8811'.

My Modem Connected By Lan Port to My PC.

```

amir@amirbox ~ $ ping google.com -c 4

PING google.com (209.85.229.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ww-in-f147.1e100.net (209.85.229.147): icmp_req=1 ttl=37 time=215 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f147.1e100.net (209.85.229.147): icmp_req=2 ttl=38 time=214 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f147.1e100.net (209.85.229.147): icmp_req=3 ttl=37 time=222 ms

64 bytes from ww-in-f147.1e100.net (209.85.229.147): icmp_req=4 ttl=37 time=216 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 214.010/217.109/222.126/3.068 ms

```

```

amir@amirbox ~ $ ping yahoo.com -c 4

PING yahoo.com (69.147.125.65) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.re1.yahoo.com (69.147.125.65): icmp_req=2 ttl=45 time=335 ms

64 bytes from ir1.fp.vip.re1.yahoo.com (69.147.125.65): icmp_req=4 ttl=45 time=337 ms

--- yahoo.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 2 received, 50% packet loss, time 2998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 335.266/336.203/337.140/0.937 ms

```

ping result is different for different site in each test.

i dont any thing about dns.  :Rolling Eyes: 

But, now I use pptp-vpn connection in gentoo and i can open 'gentoo forum' and reply this post.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## honp

Ok, now try ping your modem, because i would like to see how long does it take to a packet to reach it. 210 ms seems to much to me.

You can try bigger packets (ping -s 1024 www.google.com).

----------

## Open-Source

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1 amirbox.dom amirbox localhost

```

/etc/conf.d/net 

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by NetworkManager

nameserver 8.8.8.8

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

ping -s 256 www.google.com

```

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

257 packets transmitted, 240 received, 6% packet loss, time 347954ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 290.789/328.384/571.369/26.688 ms

```

----------

## honp

Ok, don`t forget to ping your router and try it with a big packet ( -s 1024) too.

Then ping your DNS servers (8.8.8. :Cool: 

Then ping google`s ip (not the name. For me it is for example 74.125.230.112) normal and a big packet.

than show us your ifconfig

----------

## Open-Source

ifconfig issue:

```

amir@amirbox ~ $ sudo ifconfig

Password: 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:4d:93:ff:54  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:566 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:714 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:146638 (143.2 KiB)  TX bytes:76063 (74.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:40 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:172.16.36.2  P-t-P:172.16.36.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1400  Metric:1

          RX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:40725 (39.7 KiB)  TX bytes:10544 (10.2 KiB)

```

i can not open gentoo forum, So I used vpn(ppp0).

----------

## honp

And the rest?

(try to lower your MTU, your vpn uses 1400, but it is only a try:( )

----------

## Open-Source

tnx 4 all help.  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

My Problem Solved By Disable 'ipv6' and recompile Related package.

I use this command:

```
USE="-ipv6" emerge -uDN world
```

about 50 packages recompiled.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

